# Clever hat construction



## knitting_yarnivore (Oct 23, 2012)

Interesting way to make a hat if you don't like casting on or handling a small amount of stitches on dpns.

http://blog.innerchildcrochet.com/2014/10/just-the-easy-bits/


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

knitting_yarnivore said:


> Interesting way to make a hat if you don't like casting on or handling a small amount of stitches on dpns.
> 
> http://blog.innerchildcrochet.com/2014/10/just-the-easy-bits/


Thank you SO much for this link!! This is something I've thought of doing since, well....forEVER; just didn't know how to go about it. I can't WAIT to try it!!

Thanks again...
...gloria


----------



## 1grammyshouse (May 16, 2014)

What a great idea. Have to give it a try.


----------



## annie78 (Jul 17, 2011)

What a great idea, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you for the site. Just downloaded several items for my grandson.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, I like that idea!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Would you believe I have been doing that for years? I posted a few hats last year I made using this method. I had started out the usual way with dpns and they did not like the yarn so I grabbed a crochet hook and got started and then switched to knit. Works out great! Give it a try.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Just be sure to use a very stretchy cast-off! A hat that's too tight around the head isn't much good.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

I just downloaded that pattern, too! I was wondering if crocheting the whole body part of the hat, then picking up stitches and knit the band part in ribbing would work. I need something that will work up fast. Thoughts?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MzBarnz said:


> I just downloaded that pattern, too! I was wondering if crocheting the whole body part of the hat, then picking up stitches and knit the band part in ribbing would work. I need something that will work up fast. Thoughts?


Why mightn't it work? There are even crocheted hat patterns with crocheted ribbing!

A word of warning! One winter I decided to crochet myself a little beanie from a partial ball of yarn. It was fast! Instant gratification! I grabbed another little ball of yarn and made another hat. Fun! I only stopped when I'd amassed seventy-odd quick little beanies!!! No one warned me they could be addictive!!!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Ahhh... good to have the encouragement! Thanks!


Jessica-Jean said:


> Why mightn't it work? There are even crocheted hat patterns with crocheted ribbing!
> 
> A word of warning! One winter I decided to crochet myself a little beanie from a partial ball of yarn. It was fast! Instant gratification! I grabbed another little ball of yarn and made another hat. Fun! I only stopped when I'd amassed seventy-odd quick little beanies!!! No one warned me they could be addictive!!!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Neat, thanks


----------



## jinkers (May 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Thank you EVER so much for this pattern - I, too, really dislike casting on. Am going to give this method a try tonight.


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

Had some problems with the site. It was REALLY slow downloading her site. Then I had to back out because system locked up when I tried to move the instructions in a Word doc. Apparently it just must be my computer because it sounds like some of you had no problem. I didn't, however, get the warning about "Virus Detected" so I am going to assume it was my system. It sounded like such a unique idea. To me anyway.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks great and the possibilities with color coukd be fun.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for the link


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you for the link. Excellent idea.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I'll have to give this a try!


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

This is so frustrating. I cannot get into this site. Get error message all the time.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Cute and sensible way to do a hat. The site was very slow loading and I got out of there in a hurry. Will go back to it later today. BTW, thanks for sharing this resource! I want to try it! :-D :-D :thumbup:


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

I finally got in! A L-O-N-G wait, with lots of error messages and then, suddenly, there it was.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Great pattern. Thank you.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

When I learned to knit a couple of years ago, the first thing I did was make up a bunch of hats with the knit and crochet combos. They were fun, quick, and much easier.


----------

